# Discovery Cove, Vests and wet suits question



## crazyme5kids

We are going to DC April 1st, and I would like to know opinions about vests verses wet suits. which did you use and why? Also we will have an almost 1 year old with us, but she is on the small side, do they have tiny life vests? what about for a four year old?  What do older kids generally prefer to wear, vests or wet suits?


----------



## whalewatcher

We went to DC 3/1/01 with boys ages 2 and 4. We all wore the vests. The only people wearing wetsuits seemed to be the trainers who stay in the water a lot. My kids would have freaked out if I tried to get wetsuits on them. The water is heated in the park except for the dolphin swim area. You're not really in the water for that long with the dolphin swim. Just keep moving. As I recall, everyone in the water is required to wear either the reflective vest or suit and they had all different sizes for adults and children and the employees help you find a fit.


----------



## ozzel

I went in March last year and my boyfriend and I used Wet suits!  That water can be chilly!

They have full length and 'shorty' wet suits - we used 'shorty'.  The dolphin and corel reef waters are not heated (the fishys don't like that) - so wearing a wet suit really helped - once you warm up you stay that way.

The best part - you can always change your mind!  Vest too cold - get a wet suit.  Wet suit too warm  - get a vest! 

-Kim


----------



## crazyme5kids

I just called Discovery Cove, and was told that they only have swim vest for 30lbs. and up. They suggested I call a pool supply place, but I think my best bet would be a marine or boat (or whatever they are called) place. Would anyone know of a place in Orlando to buy a swim vest for an under 20lb one year old. It must be coast guard approved.


----------



## rangebob

You can goto Bass Pro Shops.  It is on International Drive and near Kirkman.  Here is the address and phone number for them: 
5156 International Dr.
Orlando, FL 32819
407-563-5200 

Here is a link to a map:  http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?BF...al+Dr.&csz=32819&Country=us&Get%A0Map=Get+Map

It is about 10-15 minutes away from Universal and Seaworld.


----------



## crazyme5kids

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## D A P & I

crazyme5kids go to Target or Walmart. They have all you are looking for all CG approved. Have a great time


----------



## DocBosch

I don't know much about snorkeling or wets suits, or things of that matter. I read somewhere here that the wetsuits help keep you afloat. Is this true? Do the vests keep to too afloat, inhibiting submergion and the such?

-Kevin


----------



## crazyme5kids

The wet suits will help keep you bouyant (did I spell it right?), the vests more so. If you want to be able to go underwater easily go with the wet suit.


----------



## DocBosch

Thanks. I'm an alright swimmer, but I've always had a problem staying afloat. Knowing that the wet suits will help me not drown and die is comforting.  

Thanks again. I'll be there tomorrow.

-Kevin


----------



## Tara8595

I actually ditched the vest to try and dive down towards the bottom - it was virtually impossible.  The water is so salty, you'd really have to try to drown.


----------



## Fizban257

Like others have said, it's really hard to dive underwater with the vests on. I was able to do it, but I'm a pretty strong swimmer. My DW and DS actually switched from vests to wet siuts becase of this. The wetsuits do help you stay afloat, just not as much as the vests. 

Things to keep in mind: 

1. The wetsuits will keep you warm as well as help you float. This is nice in the dolphin pool, but maybe not so nice the rest of the day -- especially if you're there in July.

2. The vests rub against your chest. This is vital information for men who'll be wearing a vest all day long without a shirt on underneath -- let's just say I was finally able to sympathize with my wife's breast-feeding complaints. They hurt for 2 days afterward.   

3. I'm not sure if this is still the case (we were there in 2001), but my DW and DS were both able to switch from vests to wetsuits during the day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Fizban257 said:
			
		

> Like others have said, it's really hard to dive underwater with the vests on. I was able to do it, but I'm a pretty strong swimmer. My DW and DS actually switched from vests to wet siuts becase of this. The wetsuits do help you stay afloat, just not as much as the vests.
> 
> Things to keep in mind:
> 
> 1...
> 2. The vests rub against your chest. This is vital information for men who'll be wearing a vest all day long without a shirt on underneath -- let's just say I was finally able to sympathize with my wife's breast-feeding complaints. They hurt for 2 days afterward.
> 
> ...



So Nipguards might help?  My husband is a runner and uses these all the time to help keep them from getting tender.


----------



## aengus

Robert Walker said:
			
		

> You can goto Bass Pro Shops. It is on International Drive and near Kirkman. Here is the address and phone number for them:
> 5156 International Dr.
> Orlando, FL 32819
> 407-563-5200
> 
> Here is a link to a map: http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?BFCat=&Pyt=Tmap&newFL=Use+Address+Below&addr=5156+International+Dr.&csz=32819&Country=us&Get%A0Map=Get+Map
> 
> It is about 10-15 minutes away from Universal and Seaworld.


 
I Love that place! I wish the monorail went there


----------



## johnruuu

is it madatory to wear a wetsuite or vest, if you are already a good swimmer and don't mind the potential colder water ?


----------



## Deb & Bill

The water was pretty cold for the dolphin swim.  My husband and son changed to a vest from the wetsuit after it got a bit warmer outside - it was cloudy and rainy.  The water was much colder than Typhoon Lagoon, but as cold as the Shark Reef there.  It could be a bit uncomfortable without the wetsuit or vest.


----------



## mej

My kids were able to change from vest to shorty wet suit with no problem. The staff were lovely - very helpful, even giving my son 2 different sized suits to try on. It was 20th July and very hot so I made the kids wear their UV suits as I knew they'd be in the water all day BUT - they got so cold wearing these in and then out of the reef (they were 3/4 leg and sleeves) that they changed to the suits.


----------



## Florida113

I will warn you the Cpral Reef and Dolphon Pool is Freezing. I was shocked how cold it was. You do get used to it but its a bit of a shock. Make sure you take water shoes as I didn't and hurt my feet on rocks in Coral reef and dolphin area. Have to agree vests really do rub against your chest etc.


----------



## Kath2003

Since I'm from the UK and therefore am used to swimming in the cold, cold British ocean waters, and I don't want to wear a vest or wetsuit, and I am a competent swimmer (I used to race),  can I just wear my own swimsuit or it a wetsuit/vest compulsary?


----------



## TaraBelle1069

Wet suits don't really help you swim so I don't think being a competent swimmer is relevant when asking whether or not you have to wear a suit.  I think they want you wear the vests so you can't get to the bottom.  Kind of like how they don't give you fins at Typhoon Lagoon.  They don't want you going to the bottom to bother the fish who are purposely hiding from you.  If their wet suits are especially buoyant, then I would imagine their intention is to keep you at the top and therefore would not likely let you go without. I couldn't find anything in my reservation to confirm that though.  

If you are really curious you should try e-mailing them.  They are pretty quick to reply to questions. Okay, they answered my question about photographs quickly but not sunscreen.  I wanted to buy my own supply of their sunscreen instead of paying a premium there since they provide a "small supply".  I e-mailed Panama Jack and they claim it's made exclusively for the park (even though it's called Eco-Guide or something).  I'll probably wear the wet suit just to protect half of my body from the sun!!!  

Has anyone been who could tell me how much sunscreen they provide and how much it costs to buy more in the park?

Thanks


----------



## Sue88

When I was there it was mandatory to wear a jacket or wetsuit. This way all of us guests were wearing the same gold color and it was easier for the lifeguards to tell a guest from an employee who wear a different color wet suit.
I do recommend the wet suit over the jacket. the air bubbles in the neoprene help you float so you get less tired.
There was numerous guests while I was there discussing how a wet suit keeps you warm. The truth is this -  it does keep you warm but it is not instant warmth. When you first get in the cold water you will feel the cold water get into your suit (brrrr.) then your body warms up the thin layer of water that is trapped in your suit against your skin. The warmer water will stay against your skin and the neoprene gives a bit of insulation too. It can make a huge difference in how comfortable you are.

sue88


----------



## Kath2003

I emailed them. They said everyone must wear a lifevest or a wet suit because it makes it easier for the lifeguards to see them, not because of the cold. 

No problems with doing it if it's compulsary, just wondered whether it was or not. I'll probably go for a short wetsuit because I hate life vests!


----------



## Bearvet

The life vests are not the typical boating kind. They are a fairly thin foam material and quite comfortable - you may change your mind once you see them.  You can also change your mind at any time during the day. We started off in the AM (February) wearing short wet suits and changed to the vests after our dolphin swim.


----------



## Kath2003

Maybe but I hate being "held up" in the water by anything other than myself...floatation devices scare me! I know it's weird but I guess I feel "safer" if I think I can get under the water easily and comfortably if I want to


----------



## Dislifer

Does anyone know the largest sizes they have????  I'm concered!!!  I usually wear a size 22  ugh!
Also, we will be going in August....do we still want to get wet suits or will that be too hot??????

TIA


----------



## Sue88

Don't worry about your size. I saw guests wearing Discovery Cove wetsuits who were definately bigger than a 22. They are prepared for guests of all sizes.  

sue88


----------



## Dislifer

Sue88 said:
			
		

> Don't worry about your size. I saw guests wearing Discovery Cove wetsuits who were definately bigger than a 22. They are prepared for guests of all sizes.
> 
> sue88



That's a relief...but of course I plan to lose sooo much weight between now and then!!!  
Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dislifer said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the largest sizes they have????  I'm concered!!!  I usually wear a size 22  ugh!
> Also, we will be going in August....do we still want to get wet suits or will that be too hot??????
> 
> TIA



You won't have any problem at all.  I'm about your size and there were several more sized bigger than the one I used.  Have a great time.


----------



## Dislifer

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> You won't have any problem at all.  I'm about your size and there were several more sized bigger than the one I used.  Have a great time.



Whew!  What a relief!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Hensandchickens

Dislifer, see photo below!  You'll have no problem fitting into a wet suit!      I worried about that too.


----------



## wendy_uk

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> You won't have any problem at all.  I'm about your size and there were several more sized bigger than the one I used.  Have a great time.



Thats good for me to as I need as size 20 and was wondering if anything would fit me. I was thinking that once I got there they would say no dolphin swim for you as we dont have a wet suit to fit you.


----------



## Heva2015

The suits and vests go up to a 16XL...so xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl....almost big enough for Shamu!!!


----------



## louey

Has anyone done the dolphin swim in December, I know it will be cold just would like to hear from anyone who has done it during that time of year.  We have reservations December 27th.  
Thanks


----------



## UKDisneyWorldFan

Hi, just registered to the site, so don't know if I am asking old questions here! We are planning a dream vacation from the UK to Florida for summer 2007, and Discovery Cove will be a particular highlight. My wife and I are both keen to do the Dolphin encounter, as is our oldest son, who will be 8 years old at the time. However, we also will have our 3 year old son with us who is clearly too young for this. Is there anything in place for parents to alternate swims with the Dolphins, so we can take turns to look after our 3 year old? I don't know if there is some sort of parent swap in place or how they handle this? I'd be grateful of any information about this, or others experiences of how they handled it. Also, when doing the Dolphin encounter, and you move into the 'deeper' water, how deep is this? Our son can swim, but I'd just like to be aware of how deep the water is he would be going into?
As for SeaWorld, I am particularly interested in doing the Shark's Deep Dive. I don't mind paying the money to do this, but ammore concerned about having to leave my wife with the kids for 2 hours. Is this experience as good as I would expect it to be is my question? How long are you actually down in the cae for, not long I would have thought, so what takes up the 2 hours?
Thanks in advance.  Steve


----------



## Dislifer

UKDisneyWorldFan said:
			
		

> Hi, just registered to the site, so don't know if I am asking old questions here! We are planning a dream vacation from the UK to Florida for summer 2007, and Discovery Cove will be a particular highlight. My wife and I are both keen to do the Dolphin encounter, as is our oldest son, who will be 8 years old at the time. However, we also will have our 3 year old son with us who is clearly too young for this. Is there anything in place for parents to alternate swims with the Dolphins, so we can take turns to look after our 3 year old? I don't know if there is some sort of parent swap in place or how they handle this? I'd be grateful of any information about this, or others experiences of how they handled it. Also, when doing the Dolphin encounter, and you move into the 'deeper' water, how deep is this? Our son can swim, but I'd just like to be aware of how deep the water is he would be going into?
> As for SeaWorld, I am particularly interested in doing the Shark's Deep Dive. I don't mind paying the money to do this, but ammore concerned about having to leave my wife with the kids for 2 hours. Is this experience as good as I would expect it to be is my question? How long are you actually down in the cae for, not long I would have thought, so what takes up the 2 hours?
> Thanks in advance.  Steve



Hi Steve!  We just got back from our vacation and we went to Discovery Cove on Thursday.  I don't think that there is a parent swap but what you could do when you get there (get there earlier than the posted opening time), tell them that you and your wife need 2 different dolphin encounter times.  Explain the situation to them and I'm sure this would work out perfectly for you.  For instance, maybe you can have a reserved time for 10:00 and your wife can have a reserved time for 11:00.

In response to your other question:  I'm not sure how deep the water is, but when it is your groups turn to actually get a ride with the dolphin, they will ask if there is anyone who is not comfortable in deep water, if so they take you in a more shallow area in the same lake.

I am also interested in the Shark's Deep Dive.  We ate at the restaurant there (Shark's Underwater Grill) and we saw the cage going into the water.  My soon was so excited about this, but honestly...from what I saw, if you have lunch right near the window at Sharks Underwater Grill...I think you are getting an adequate encounter.  The cage was in the water around 15 minutes.  Also, you are able to buy shrimp and feed the sharks outside.  I am not totally convinced that the Shark's Deep Dive would give you that much more of a "wow" factor.....For me, $150 per person is a lot of money.  I do not know what they do for the other approx. 1.5 hours.  I am interested in this too!


----------



## UKDisneyWorldFan

Thanks for the tips, I appreciate that. It would be sad for either of us adults to have to miss out on the Dolphin experience, so I would hope they accomodate this, it must happen a lot.
Hopefully someone else can add some info on the Shark's Deep Dive question, I am curious to see what else takes up the total of 2 hours. Thanks again.


----------



## SharonLowe

UKDisneyWorldFan said:


> Hi, just registered to the site, so don't know if I am asking old questions here! We are planning a dream vacation from the UK to Florida for summer 2007, and Discovery Cove will be a particular highlight. My wife and I are both keen to do the Dolphin encounter, as is our oldest son, who will be 8 years old at the time. However, we also will have our 3 year old son with us who is clearly too young for this. Is there anything in place for parents to alternate swims with the Dolphins, so we can take turns to look after our 3 year old? I don't know if there is some sort of parent swap in place or how they handle this? I'd be grateful of any information about this, or others experiences of how they handled it. Also, when doing the Dolphin encounter, and you move into the 'deeper' water, how deep is this? Our son can swim, but I'd just like to be aware of how deep the water is he would be going into?
> Thanks in advance.  Steve



You'll have to book separate times for you and your wife but that shouldn't be a problem - just let them know as soon as you arrive or better yet, call the day before if you can.  As for depth, most of the time you are standing in shallow water on a ledge.  The only time the water is deep is when you do your brief swim hanging on to the dolphin's fin.  They will help your son if he needs it.  Also, everyone will either have a vest (most likely for summer) or wet suit, both of which help with bouyancy.

The only bummer about separate swims is the photos and DVD since you won't be in them together.  Last time there, I was not impressed with the videography or photography so you might just want to skip them.  You and your wife can take turns with your own camera and probably do as well as they do.


----------



## sbplayer2410

i went to the advanced career camp last summer, and i didnt the DC dolphin swim, and the shark deep dive, the deep dive was very fun, it was cool to be in the water, but honestly the sharks dont even really come right up to you, they basically ignore you, so it isnt very "exciting" i thought it was really cool, and will do it again next summer when i go to camp again, but you honestly might not think it is worth it


----------



## sbplayer2410

UKDisneyWorldFan said:


> Thanks for the tips, I appreciate that. It would be sad for either of us adults to have to miss out on the Dolphin experience, so I would hope they accomodate this, it must happen a lot.
> Hopefully someone else can add some info on the Shark's Deep Dive question, I am curious to see what else takes up the total of 2 hours. Thanks again.


and the only thing, that I did other than the 15 min. in the water was get my wet suit, walk in the little pool attatched to the big tank, to get used to the water, went into the cage, and then got out, showered and that was it. But my experiance might have been different since i did it throught the camp


----------



## EasyEddie

We hope to be going next week to DC.  How is weather in Feb??

better to get wetsuit or just vests??

need aqua socks as well??

Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## SharonLowe

EasyEddie said:


> We hope to be going next week to DC.  How is weather in Feb??
> 
> better to get wetsuit or just vests??
> 
> need aqua socks as well??
> 
> Thanks,
> Eddie



I would wear a wetsuit for the dolphin swim and then decide if you want to change to a vest.  Never a problem to change - can do it as often as you like.  Looks like the weather next week will be in the 70s; on Friday high of 69.  The water might feel toasty with those air temps!

Never seen anyone with socks - they don't do fins either.


----------



## HopperFan

*Wetsuit really helps with keeping you warm in the reef pools, the water is cold.  Didn't do dolphin swim but assume it is fairly cool too.  The "resort pool" is warm, so we went back and forth just to warm up....we were there in hot September.  Both come in all sizes.   I wouldn't even give my kids a choice, it would be wet suits.  All the kids I saw that day had on wetsuits.  Wet suits have the yellow stripe down the back, and vests have an all yellow back.  I would also wear water shoes.  Very easy to scrape up your feet on the coral or rock in reef pool and even in the lazy river.  Almost everyone had these on as well.  We bought really nice ones there for about $16.*


----------



## mickeysaver

Heva2015 said:


> The suits and vests go up to a 16XL...so xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl....almost big enough for Shamu!!!



I was told that they had wet suits big enough for a 600lb person, but I never really asked about how big that would be.  I was satisfied that I would be more than adequately covered at that point.  Maggie

PS (Prayer) Wow.....God, I know that I am big, but please Lord never let me get to be THAT big.


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm glad I read this thread now, I was sat thinking the other night that maybe the wet-suit wouldn't fit me, and I'm a size 16! I'm hoping that'll I'll be smaller by the time we're there next year, but at least I can put my mind to rest over the whole squashing into a wet-suit!


----------



## Dislifer

Tinks1984 said:


> I'm glad I read this thread now, I was sat thinking the other night that maybe the wet-suit wouldn't fit me, and I'm a size 16! I'm hoping that'll I'll be smaller by the time we're there next year, but at least I can put my mind to rest over the whole squashing into a wet-suit!





You have NO problem!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy, it is a very lovely place that I hope never changes!!!


----------



## Tinks1984

Dislifer said:


> You have NO problem!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy, it is a very lovely place that I hope never changes!!!



Oh I will, I'm sure of it, I think this may be the highlight of my holiday, it's always been a dream to swim with a dolphin and pet one, and thanks to my wonderful boyfriend it's finally going to come true


----------



## dpwright

it's a  terrific place.  We wore wet suits because the air temperature was chilly that day - and ran into the warm pools every chance we could, though getting them on and off was a riot.  they felt fine once they were on, but did require some tugging and pulling to get on and off.  They do require everyone wear at least a vest.


----------



## digitalbean

Hi all this is my first post here i've been lurking on these boards for years now

anyway we are going to discovery cove next feb  and have never worn wetsuits before and were wondering do you wear swimwear underneath a wetsuit? as all i have are swim shorts so guess they wouldn't be too comfortable.


----------



## Deb & Bill

digitalbean said:


> Hi all this is my first post here i've been lurking on these boards for years now
> 
> anyway we are going to discovery cove next feb  and have never worn wetsuits before and were wondering do you wear swimwear underneath a wetsuit? as all i have are swim shorts so guess they wouldn't be too comfortable.



Yep, wear your bathing suit under the wet suit.


----------



## Blessedx3

Does anyone know if they have the shorty wetsuits for toddlers?  We are taking thier full wetsuits from home but I am worried they will be too hot in these come the middle of the day.  But the chilly morning air I am afraid they will be too cold without them.  Just curious.  Thanks


----------



## Dreamer04

I have what may sound like a whiney question. But, it isn't. Truly.

My sister has some back problems and she has great difficulty pulling anything tight up. For example, she can't pull up a girdle. So, here is my question. How tight are the wetsuits? Are they difficult to pull up? Or are they the kind that zip all the way up? HELP!!


Thanks in advance!


Ursula


----------



## Blessedx3

Dreamer04 said:


> I have what may sound like a whiney question. But, it isn't. Truly.
> 
> My sister has some back problems and she has great difficulty pulling anything tight up. For example, she can't pull up a girdle. So, here is my question. How tight are the wetsuits? Are they difficult to pull up? Or are they the kind that zip all the way up? HELP!!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Ursula




Hello Ursula

Not a whiney question at all.  Wetsuits are meant to fit the body very tightly.  They allow water through that will warm to the body temp and the idea is the wetsuit is so snug the warm water next to the body under the suit will keep you warm.  Most suits do not zip all the way up and they can be hard to tug up.  When are you going??  Your sis may not need a wetsuit is it is warm enough.  We went in Aug one year and one wasn't needed of course.  We are using them this year in feb.


----------



## Dreamer04

We are going during President's Week. It might be cold. I was kind of hoping that if she used one big enough, it might be easier to tug up. What do you think?


----------



## Tinks1984

Like Blessedx3 said, wetsuits are suppose to be quite tight to the body, to help with the insulation and keeping the body temperature regulated. I think your Sister MAY be able to get away with one above her size up, but I don't think any bigger would work at all, as it would defeat the object of her having one on in the first place, as too much water would be 'let in'. 

If its really a problem, then maybe her bathing suit and two t-shirts over, plus a life vest could be a possible solution? I suppose it depends her tolerance to the 'cold' water


----------



## Dreamer04

Thank you so much! I think she will be fine.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Dislifer said:


> Whew!  What a relief!!!  Thanks!



Here's my email to DC and their response:

Sent: Wednesday, March 26, 2008 4:07 PM
To: DCO-Guest Relations
Subject: General Park


You have received the following feedback from the Discovery Cove site.

Sender: Donna

Subject: General Park

Message: Re: wetsuits and vests I see they only go up to an 18 XL. Both my mother and I are a womens 20/22. Would this mean we are unable to participate? 

---------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for contacting Discovery Cove so we may assist as you plan your adventure!

Though our website states that the vest and/wetsuits only go up to a size 18xl, it is a bit misleading.  The 18 XL is actually an 18 XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL.  We will be able to accommodate both you and your mom with any wetsuits or vest needs.

I hope this information has been helpful.  If you have any additional questions, please do not hesitate to contact us once again.

We look forward to your visit!

Best Regards,
Janet Maza 
Guest Relations
Discovery Cove


----------



## Pattiw73

We went at the end of June/beginning of July.  First, it was fantastic!  Did the dolphin swim...great experience.   I wore the wet suit for the dolphin swim in the early morning and it helped keep me warm.  It was short sleeves and short legs.   They allow you to switch back and forth between vests and wetsuits if you want.   I did get too warm in the wetsuit after the dolphin swim, and switched to a vest the rest of the day.   The water in the coral reef was very cold, and it would have been good to have kept the wet suit on for that.

The lazy river is warm, and a nice place to go when you're chilled from the cold water.    They do require that you wear either one, and it's for safety and an easy way to spot everyone in the water.  

By the way, food and drink was fantastic, and free all day long.  Great place to go, but best if children can swim/snorkel, if you're taking them.  Otherwise, you'll spend a lot of money sitting on the beach and merely playing in the water, rather than enjoying all the great underwater creatures.  The sting rays are awesome!   There are a ton of them in the coral reef and I had a blast swimming with them.   Yes, extremely hard to dive down....not sure if it was the vest or the salt water...tough to do!


----------



## heatherbabydoll1

My family is going in December for the first time and our size is deffentley something I checked out. My husband is about 400lbs and wears a 6XL I am a 26 in womans. I called Discovery Cove and they told me they have suits that go up to 16XL that would fit a 700lb man. Also I made sure that my husband's size would not keep him from any activites. They called a trainer and said that the dolphins can still pull my husband through the water even though he is large. Hope this helps!
Heather


----------



## gsneen

We are going to discovery cove on December 18th, I know it can get cold in FL Does anyone know what kind of wet suits do they have? Long sleeves / short sleeves or both


----------



## onenightonly

I went to DC on Christmas Eve and it was still pretty warm. I get cold easily so I wore the shorty. A lot of people chose to use it because it's short, yet comfortable in the water. If you know a lot about wet suits, it's about 3mm and a little tight around the neck.


----------



## Buckeye Princess

I am going to Discovery Cove in December. I will also be 8 months pregnant. My doctor has cleared it but I am worried about fitting in a wetsuit. I went before in March and it was cold so I spent most of the day in a full wetsuit. Wetsuits only work if they are snug. I can't imagine a wetsuit that fits my belly will still be snug through my arms and legs. I'm a tiny girl normally and when I was there last had to wear a girls size 12 wetsuit, my arms and legs have not grown any since then, but my waist sure has! haha Has anyone had any experience wearing a wetsuit while pregnant?


----------



## happylittlebirdie

I have not experienced this but when I was at the park in October with my co-workers, we asked about the wet suits and the various sizes and were informed that they have many sizes and they have not experienced a problem fitting anyone into them. Wet suits will form to your body/expand where you need it to, it may be hard to get into but they will help you pick the right one for you. Have fun!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Are there any promo codes for Discovery Cove?  Thanks!


----------



## RabFlmom

Buckeye Princess said:


> I am going to Discovery Cove in December. I will also be 8 months pregnant. My doctor has cleared it but I am worried about fitting in a wetsuit. I went before in March and it was cold so I spent most of the day in a full wetsuit. Wetsuits only work if they are snug. I can't imagine a wetsuit that fits my belly will still be snug through my arms and legs. I'm a tiny girl normally and when I was there last had to wear a girls size 12 wetsuit, my arms and legs have not grown any since then, but my waist sure has! haha Has anyone had any experience wearing a wetsuit while pregnant?




I for one am curious as to how the suit fit if DC allows you to get in the water with the dolphin.  Do they know you are 8 months pregnant and are they willing to accept the liability if the dolphin noses you in the stomach like they sometimes do? 
Will your insurance cover you if something happens? 

Personally I would not risk it.  1. because of the salmonella bacteria that could be in the water because the dolphins do poop in the water.  One bit of water in the mouth and the baby could be in danger of contracting it. My neighbor's daughter got it from her swimming pool because their German Shepard swam in it.  I was pregnant with my oldest at the time, and  babysat for her, but her doctor said not to bring her because it could endanger my baby.     2.  Dolphins are still wild animals even if most of the time they are gentle.  The trainer in the water with you can't really protect you if it is a spur of the moment bump like dolphins sometimes do.  
 Just my humble opinion with perspective of pregnancy in a different decade.


----------



## herbiesmomma

RabFlmom said:


> I for one am curious as to how the suit fit if DC allows you to get in the water with the dolphin.  Do they know you are 8 months pregnant and are they willing to accept the liability if the dolphin noses you in the stomach like they sometimes do?
> Will your insurance cover you if something happens?
> 
> Personally I would not risk it.  1. because of the salmonella bacteria that could be in the water because the dolphins do poop in the water.  One bit of water in the mouth and the baby could be in danger of contracting it. My neighbor's daughter got it from her swimming pool because their German Shepard swam in it.  I was pregnant with my oldest at the time, and  babysat for her, but her doctor said not to bring her because it could endanger my baby.     2.  Dolphins are still wild animals even if most of the time they are gentle.  The trainer in the water with you can't really protect you if it is a spur of the moment bump like dolphins sometimes do.
> Just my humble opinion with perspective of pregnancy in a different decade.



I agree. When I went, the trainer gave that dolphin the wrong signal during the "swim", and corrected it too late. It hit me with it's tail, and I had bruises for a couple weeks!


----------



## happylittlebirdie

Cdn Gal said:


> Are there any promo codes for Discovery Cove?  Thanks!



When are you planning on visiting Discovery Cove? There is a promotion where you can book in advance and save $30!


----------



## Danny9009

Double post sorry


----------



## Danny9009

We are leaving in just a few days!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## kissbfm

I wear a size 26/28 will they have a vest that will fit me?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I'm a Uk size 22 does anybody know what size wetsuit i wil have to ask for?


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Natasha&Matt said:


> I'm a Uk size 22 does anybody know what size wetsuit i wil have to ask for?



Not sure of the answer, but they will help you.  They have people who work the vest stand and you can try on different sizes until you find the one that fits you best.  

Enjoy and have a fantastic time when you go!


----------



## Kath2003

Natasha&Matt said:


> I'm a Uk size 22 does anybody know what size wetsuit i wil have to ask for?



US sizes are UK-4 so you'll need to ask for an 18. They'll exchange it for you if it doesn't fit.


----------



## Dolphina

Natasha&Matt said:


> I'm a Uk size 22 does anybody know what size wetsuit i wil have to ask for?



you actually don't need to tell them your size - they can see which wetsuit will fit for you.  well, that's at least what I did!


----------



## y2kdave

A wetsuit will definately add a little bouyancy.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I just got back from Disney and DC. Oh those wetsuits... 

When we went up to the little hut where they are, this very cute, very nice 20 something year old (please keep in mind that I'm 24) was working. He didn't ask what sizes we were, but literally just glanced at us and handed us suits. He said "I think these will be fine but come back if they're not". I can't imagine a job where it's literally on you to size people up. He was very good about it though, I'm sure lesser people would look at someone heavier and roll their eyes or something rude but he was very polite and friendly about it. My friend's suit was fine and I had to go up a size but that was fine. The first time I went I was really scared of the whole thing but the girl that was working that time assured me they'd fit people way bigger than me and it wouldn't be a problem. I even came up with what I feel is the most efficient way to get into the suit. I call it the "double fisted butt shimmy". This works with the shorty suit. If you get the suit mostly up your legs, then stick your hands down the back of it and grab it, and simultaniously jump and shimmy while pulling the suit up, you can get it up over your hips. My friend favored something that resembled the twist crossed with the watusi. Either way, more often than not, they'll probably have something that will work for you. And yes, the provide quite a bit of bouyancy.


----------



## happymommy

So, from what I understand, we have to wear a wet suit or vest in the water.  Kind of sucks; I lived in Hawaii and know how to swim, but I guess I understand.  

So, if you're in a cabana, or sunning yourself, can you take the thing off to get some sun?  Or to warm up if it's a nice sunny day?  I'm planning on going in March, and would love to warm up my albino white body that's had some snow this winter (will be a bit tan to protect myself prior).


----------



## LockShockBarrel

You can absolutely take it off throughout the day, as far as I understand you only have to wear it while in the water, and that could just be in the water with any of the animals (not sure about the regular pool). Just keep in mind sometimes it's a bigger pain to take on and off than just leaving the darn thing on.


----------



## happymommy

LockShockBarrel said:


> You can absolutely take it off throughout the day, as far as I understand you only have to wear it while in the water, and that could just be in the water with any of the animals (not sure about the regular pool). Just keep in mind sometimes it's a bigger pain to take on and off than just leaving the darn thing on.



The wet suit does look like a pain, but maybe the vest is easier to get on and off?  I've worn a long sleeve jacket from a wet suit while on a dolphin swim in the ocean (and needed it!) which was okay, but never the bottoms.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

The vest would be the best option if you plan on taking it on and off a lot,but it offers the least amount of warmth. The animal pools are kept somewhere in the 70s and can be quite chilly when you firrt go in. It'll really depend on how much you can tolerate coldwise and what the weather is like. You can also change your suit throughout the day, if you start off with a vest and decide you'd rather have the full or shorty suit you can do that.


----------



## Tim Riordan

Do they have all different size ???


----------



## KittenLittle

We are going to DC at the end of May when it will be very hot. My DD will get a wetsuit because she is doing the dolphin swim. My DH and I are going,but we are not swimming with the dolphins. He and I plan to just get the vests. Will we be going into areas that are really too cold for just the vest?


----------



## stacyp9

They have pretty much every size of vest possible, I think you'll be fine there. 

As for the vest or wet suits question, generally my family and I preferred the vests, since they are easier to get on and move around in. However if you get cold in the water easily, I would do the full suits, especially if you're doing the dolphin interaction.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Trish.Glenn

KittenLittle said:


> We are going to DC at the end of May when it will be very hot. My DD will get a wetsuit because she is doing the dolphin swim. My DH and I are going,but we are not swimming with the dolphins. He and I plan to just get the vests. Will we be going into areas that are really too cold for just the vest?



I have been to DC three times and if you are not going to swim with the dolphins the only place it is cold is in the 2 salt water areas...but I only used a vest in the summer. You will be cold for a few moments but then it is very nice, if it is hot out! Your DD may want to only have a vest before or after her dolphin swim. You are going to LOVE DC, I mean LOVE IT!


----------



## ccgirl

Oh man...wish I knew this when I went this past Dec.  I didn't do the Dolphin swim and thought we had to wear a wet suit.  It was one of the most uncomfortable things I have ever worn.  Will definitely wear just the vest next time.


----------



## chiamarie

Trish.Glenn said:


> I have been to DC three times and if you are not going to swim with the dolphins the only place it is cold is in the 2 salt water areas...but I only used a vest in the summer. You will be cold for a few moments but then it is very nice, if it is hot out! Your DD may want to only have a vest before or after her dolphin swim. You are going to LOVE DC, I mean LOVE IT!



With the new reef open now, and the old reef closed, water temp is something they changed.  The Grand Reef water temp is roughly 15-20 degrees (F) warmer than the old reef pool, and probably stays high 60's or low 70's..just like the dolphin water.

If you're going in the summer, or anytime that is warm out, you'll probably only need a vest, and not a full wetsuit.


----------



## Bearybear

We are going to DC in the middle of February, and doing the dolphin swim.  Would the wet suits be a better idea?  I hope it is warm when we are there, as this is the only time it fits in our schedule to go.


----------



## PrincessEmmysMom

I am taking my 8yo in June.  She can swim but she isnt a strong swimmer.  Will the suit be enough?  Can she wear both?


----------



## HannaBelle

Is their a limit to the number of the people in a group that can use / have access to the cabana?


----------



## jkfandel

HannaBelle said:


> Is their a limit to the number of the people in a group that can use / have access to the cabana?



Hi ~ We are going in August and have one for 5.  How many?  There was a table for 4 and 2 lounges in ours last year.


----------



## HannaBelle

jkfandel said:


> Hi ~ We are going in August and have one for 5.  How many?  There was a table for 4 and 2 lounges in ours last year.


We have a group of 15.  I read through a couple of other threads and it looks like the max is 6 people per cabana.  Not sure we would want to pay to reserve 3, but they sound wonderful.


----------



## Miss Rose

My fiance and I went last year (going again in around a month - woop woop!) and the vests were great. I'm a scuba diver so I've worn a lot of uncomfortable gear, and I thought the vests were very comfy by comparison and kept you plenty warm.


----------



## brenda1966

Just got back and was so happily surprised that they had full length wet suits!  I had seen photos of the short sleeve, short pant style so didn't know they had long sleeve, long pants ones. We opted for those because it was in the 50's in the morning and was only supposed to get up to high 70's during the day, plus it was a bit windy in the afternoon.  The full we suit was HARD to get on, but we were so glad we had them. We wore them all day, even in the warm water, and it kept us warm all day.  The only time we got a bit cold was in the Grand Reef where we swam for about 45 minutes (it was probably in the upper 60's at the time.)


----------



## TheD

Does anyone know what that swim vest is called? I'm trying to purchase one, and I want something just like the one at the discover cove. I'm not that good of a swimmer and I like the default position to be on the surface, and I can work to go deeper. I know that have snorkeling vest where you can blow air in, but not looking for that. It's not a life vest, and its not the short wet-suit. I'm running out of names for them haha!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

TheD said:


> Does anyone know what that swim vest is called? I'm trying to purchase one, and I want something just like the one at the discover cove. I'm not that good of a swimmer and I like the default position to be on the surface, and I can work to go deeper. I know that have snorkeling vest where you can blow air in, but not looking for that. It's not a life vest, and its not the short wet-suit. I'm running out of names for them haha!



"Wet suit vests", maybe?

http://www.wetsuitwearhouse.com/wetsuits/category/wetsuit-vests.html


----------



## HopperFan

PrincessEmmysMom said:


> I am taking my 8yo in June.  She can swim but she isnt a strong swimmer.  Will the suit be enough?  Can she wear both?



Old post but for those wondering about this .......  DS is a very good swimmer and snorkeler, but we found having the life jacket meant less worry for me and he didn't tire out, just floated and enjoyed the fish for hours.  It's also great for the lazy river which is deep and moves fast.


----------



## HopperFan

TheD said:


> Does anyone know what that swim vest is called? I'm trying to purchase one, and I want something just like the one at the discover cove. I'm not that good of a swimmer and I like the default position to be on the surface, and I can work to go deeper. I know that have snorkeling vest where you can blow air in, but not looking for that. It's not a life vest, and its not the short wet-suit. I'm running out of names for them haha!



http://www.wetsuitwearhouse.com/wetsuits/category/womens-wetsuit-vests.html

http://www.swimoutlet.com/searchresults.asp?Search=wet+suit+vests&checkRealSearchInput=Y


----------

